# Old School Gear for sale or trade



## vintageaudio (Oct 14, 2020)

Lot of Amps For Sale 80's Nakamichi, Sony, Yamaha, Kenwood, McIntosh 
CD Units from 80's maybe to 1991 Alpine 5900 series and 7900 series units 
Some 80's Alpine tape units also and accessories. Taking Requests for Vintage gear.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

Missing info here

Location?
Photos ? Good ones
Prices ? 
Will you ship ?

This is not a bidding forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OME573X (Apr 18, 2020)

No requests, Thousands are getting scammed during this covid deal by posts like this and "WTB" or "ISO" posts...

If you have things to sell, list them with pictures and prices... this way if you want to help people with what they need they can see it and comment.


----------



## OME573X (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry but vaguely naming a few of the most common brands and a couple expensive model numbers. With no pics, no mention of what you have and no intention to sell anything.. Instead an attempt to draw everyone and anyone to tell you what expensive hard to find items THEY need by posting "taking requests"
All after joining 2 days ago, is going to get you no love.


----------



## vintageaudio (Oct 14, 2020)

I am trying to get my acct here corrected . This site is already about criticizing I don’t need you making false accusations
If someone wants gear they can message and ask 
Until I correct this acct I have stopped everything. If this site admin or whoever responds to emails doesn’t follow up after my 3 rd email. I really don’t intend to be here any longer. 
Thanks


----------



## vintageaudio (Oct 14, 2020)

You can have this site I’m over it. I joined with the intentions of sharing some insight knowledge thru experience and gain some ideas and learn some things myself . But I don’t think there is an active admin to address tdchnical
Issues which I needed addressed here. just moderators policing the site. I have the wrong impression of this and I am over it and don’t have time for this. This a a big Dud to me here. Good luck


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

Sorry you feel this way and you’re having such a hard time. But you have to look at it our point of you. Your account is only a few days old, you’re posting very nice quality items without showing any photos. Also I believe one of the form rules is you have to take pictures showing hand written info of your user name or an email address. 
You have to look at it from our side as we are looking at it from your point of view you 
It can be frustrating if you’re having some difficulty with your account , you can message me and I’ll see if I can help you with your issues
I’m not administrator , I’m just a member here and I’ve had wonderful luck with a lot of great helpful people on here. There’s a lot of nice people on here that give away free equipment all the time 
And more importantly, free information quite often. Whether it be good or bad it’s still free information and knowledge is King
Please don’t be scourged by our comments. If you are a truly legitimate person on here and trying to sell your equipment in a legitimate fashion I apologize for any negative comments I have made. But I don’t believe I’ve made negative comments, only pointing out fourm rules. About the photos and they hand written note with the photos. They don’t have to be done with their repose but people do appreciate seeing it on a few post until you start building a reputation on here. If you reach out to me, and we can speak some whether it be through email or on the phone? I’ll be more than happy to put my name out there with yours and help you out with what you’re trying to accomplish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OME573X (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm all for a reliable source of Vintage gear... just saying the way you went about it isnt the way to go... just take a breather and think about it is all, there have been alot of scams around the internet during this covid thing especially. 

I myself am new to Audio and not been on here that long and can tell you that there is some extremely intelligent people here and alot of very welcoming friendly people.

However the post you made comes across as a huge red flag to us. If it ends your time here that quickly and you cant see our side than maybe you are proving us right. Although I hope that I'm wrong,
Adam.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Later scammer


----------



## Royal Enclosures (Nov 3, 2020)

I have a pair of Audiobahn AW1051SE I am thinking about parting with.


----------

